# Meredith's Kidding Thread!



## SandDherds (Apr 15, 2016)

Okay so this should be my last kidding thread of the year...but it's also my favorite doe who is going to have the most kids out of all my goats!



This is Meredith (this was February 26th)



 



This is the most recent picture I have of her I think this was 2 weeks ago right now she is huge!









She is bred to this buck





Both are purebred Nigerians and the father was registered. I can get Meredith registered if I want but I'm not going to do that right now. The buck has won multiple shows very pretty guy! Can't wait for her to kid I'm hoping for quads but quints wouldn't surprise me! She could also have triplets but they would have to huge! She is due any time from the 20th- may 6th.  April 25th is when I think she will kid! But if she kids on the 28th that wouldn't surprise me either. She has had discharge strings for about a week this morning it was about 3 inches long. Her ligaments are already pretty much gone you have to feel really deep with a fair amount of pressure to even feel them. Her bag is already huge and still growing! She is a 3rd freshener I think. I can't wait for babies I post some pictures from my camera later tonight or tommorow!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 19, 2016)

Good luck with your girl!


----------



## TAH (Apr 19, 2016)

I am coming along for the ride


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks! I will post some pics of her tommorow morning! Tommorow there is only 8 days till day 145 but I think she will go day 141 which is in only 4 days tommorow! But thats if she goes on her first day bred she was in December 5th-9th so really she could go anyday from now to may 5th but I don't think she can make it another week! Lots of goo,Ligs are pretty much gone,udder full not tight but full and she is starting to drop a little so I think it will be soon. Sadly the same day I think she will go is the same day I think black beauty will go so that will be fun


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 20, 2016)

Okay here are some pics I snapped tonight I'll post this and hopefully be able to get some sleep! I have a sore throat and an very itchy as I had an allergic reaction about 4 hours ago to a carrot treated with a pesticide I'm allergic too so if meredith is as close as I think she is let just say it will be interesting.

She was holding her tail to the side not sure if that's a sign or not but her lig are almost gone she has been having discharge on and off for the past week or 2 and her udder is pretty full not tight though


 

 


And here is a pic of a small prolapse she has been having. When she stands up most of it goes in but she still has some sticking out alittle. I'm just really worried she has never had this before and I don't want anything to happen to her!




Can't wait for baby meredith's jumping around!!




I think she along with black beauty will possibly go on the 22nd there is 55% chance of rain both day and night and it's a full moon not to mention they are both redy to explode! meredith especially!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 20, 2016)

Sorry you're having an allergic reaction. Hope you get over it quickly.  for the two does. and another  that you get doelings from both of them. Go get some rest!


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 27, 2016)

Okay so not much happening she is at day 145 or 143 depending what day she took. I wish she would just go into labor she is miserable! She can't breath without grunting and I feel like if I touch her stomach she will explode! She is so tight! Her ligaments are almost gone and they have been almost gone for about 3-4 days. I can feel all the way around her spine she has had very small amounts of white discharge but she had some of that before about a week or 2 ago. I will upload some pics soon my phone is being dumb and taking forever to load. Hoping she goes tonight or tomorrow or at least by friday my older sister texted me saying she is thinking quads 2 does 2 buck I am thinking triplets 2 does and a buck but if she has quads I would gusse 2 does 2 bucks aswell I am hoping for at least 2 does and 1 buck(I want the buck to name george after curious george  and I want the does to name hueata and whatever other name I pick)


----------



## TAH (Apr 27, 2016)

Ya can't wait to see what her babys look like, but I'll have to.


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 27, 2016)

this was her udder from the 26th




 can't really see in this one but if you look closely right under the prolapse there is a bit of white mucus


----------



## TAH (Apr 27, 2016)

Wow she is huge.


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 27, 2016)

This kinda shows it but this was me checking the ligs yesterday  


it is just moosh right now but I still feel ligs so I know she is not in labor ...yet  bit I still felt babies kicking and kicking hard and I read that if they are kicking no kids for at least 12 hours. I'm not sure if that's true or not.


----------



## TAH (Apr 27, 2016)

SandDherds said:


> yet bit I still felt babies kicking and kicking hard and I read that if they are kicking no kids for at least 12 hours. I'm not sure if that's true or not.


Now you can rest.


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 28, 2016)

Nope she won't allow that it's 12:30 just got up for my 3rd check tonight. Nothing yet exept 1 lig was completely gone. no mucus,udder not really tight and she wasn't acting really weird she was a big grumpier than usual but I understand that


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 28, 2016)

I think she dropped but I'm not sure what do you think?


This was yesterday


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 28, 2016)

Well now my phone won't work and says there is an error. I'll try to upload the pics from this morning later when my phone stops hating me.


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 28, 2016)

Yesterday


 
This morning


----------



## TAH (Apr 28, 2016)

Anything yet?


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 29, 2016)

Nope not yet but ligs were gone!...and then they came back well actually only 1 was gone but the other was super super hard to find but it was there now I can feel both hopfully she has them by 4 otherwise I'm gonna be mad she has about 8 hours to get down to business.


Here is some pics you can see her vulva is pretty open and longer than it was before is that a sign? It has been open before but only when she stood up from laying down or when her prolapse stayed out a bit.

This was yesterday
(You can really see all that well but it's all I have left on my phone now)




And this was this morning


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 30, 2016)

Should have babies today! No ligs her udder is tight and she had a little discharge.

I'm so sad that she didnt have them yesterday my dad came home on tuesday I believe and her just left yesterday. He is the one who drive the long long long way to get Meredith and he's the one who got her bred to the amazing buck she was bred to and he always says she is his goat! I was so happy he came and I was really hoping he would get to be here when she kids but she didn't so he went back to work and won't be home till may 6-7th so I'm not very happy about that.


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 30, 2016)

Thoes pics were from last night I don't have any from this morning yet


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 30, 2016)

Okay so her udder isn't tight on the bottom but it is really tight everywhere else. I think her ligs are gone I don't feel anything but right under the spine I felt what felt like 2 ligs but it was right under the spine so I don't think that is them. Today is day 145 at the least and 149 at the most.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 30, 2016)

Hope she goes today for you. Sorry it looks like your dad is going to miss it, But I'll bet he'll still be happy when he comes over next to one or more little jumping/bouncing/running little kids


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 30, 2016)

Ligs are back she did have some discharge but it's gone now. Yeah I wish he was here but he is working then he is going back to his and my mom house and then coming back here.


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 30, 2016)

Sill nothing but she does not want to be touched at all! I couldn't feel her ligs cause she didn't want me to go near her. Its funny cause this morning she wanted to be all up in my face and wanted scratches and to be by me even more than she did before and now I feel like she is saying "get away from me I hate you" or "you did this to me don't touch me"   a few minutes ago she was rolling on the ground and got stuck on her back so I went to help her and then she rolled back and forth till she got back up moaning and groaning loudly the whole time I felt so bad but she got up on her own. I really wish she would just go into labor and get it over with hopfully she goes tonight or tommorow my dad isn't here so it doesn't matter when she kids now hopfully it's soon I'm not sure I can wait much longer


----------



## TAH (Apr 30, 2016)

Poor thing. She sounds sooo miserable. Hope she goes soon


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

Okay so looks like we will actually have some babies today! 


Ligas are completely gone. yesterday when I felt her ligs I still felt what felt like them under the spine and then they kept coming back more and more evey time I checked her until they were tight. Her udder I'm not too sure but it felt pretty tight I couldn't check the bottom cause she went to headbutt all the baby goats (she's herd queen) I'm just excited I get to see her babies finally! 5 months felt like 5 years



Here is some pics from this morning


----------



## Latestarter (May 1, 2016)

Yep, looks like she's getting pretty close!  best wishes for a good turn out!


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

Babies real soon!


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

Can't see that well cause it fell off but she has a long string of amber fluid and starting to have contraction.


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

Can't see that well cause it fell off but if you look on the ground you can kinda see it. she has a long string of amber fluid and she is starting to have contractions.


----------



## luvmypets (May 1, 2016)

Cmon babies !


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

She pushing hard now!


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

She stopped it was only a few pushes. I went to go eat and she freaked out running everywhere so I came back in she laid back down and started to push then I left again and she freaked out agian so I gusses I'm stuck sitting right next to her


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

Haha just realized she chose to kid right next to my broody hen


----------



## luvmypets (May 1, 2016)

So, how is everything?


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

Baby #1 buck! And baby number 2 is coming now!


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

Baby #2 a small doeling came with both legs back and only a head and Meredith couldn't get her out so I had to go in I feel 1 maybe 2 more!


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

Baby #2 a small doeling came with both legs back and only a head and Meredith couldn't get her out so I had to go in I feel 1 maybe 2 more!


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

#3 breech buckling back feet first so had to pull him aswell. I bumped this I felt another


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

#4 very very small buckling! She may have 1 more


----------



## luvmypets (May 1, 2016)

Oh my god! I thought she only had two in there 

Can't wait to see pictures !


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

Best I could get lol I think she has one more but not sure.


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

Gonna have to ssupplementthe little white boy he is skin and bones!


----------



## luvmypets (May 1, 2016)

They are lovely! Congrats, I'm having some goat envy right now


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

Okay I think she is done


----------



## TAH (May 1, 2016)

Wow that is a lot of baby's. Congratulations.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 1, 2016)

Way to go! That's a large group of kids!


----------



## Latestarter (May 1, 2016)

Awesome! So the final tally was 3 bucks and one doe? Great job on the assist!


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

Here's the little boy I'm gonna be supplementing.

 The rest are doing great Meredith passed her placenta. How much colostrum should he be getting he is only taking about 2 ounces every hour so far I think I have got about 4-5 ounces in him since he was born but I'm gonna get up every hour and a half to feed him I will probably only be able to get 2-3 ounces each time so will that be enough? He has a cold mouth I know that's a sign that he hasn't ate but he has and his mouth is still cold the milk is warm when I feed him aswell should I be concerned? Other than that he is LOUD and happy! I'm in love with all the little babies 3 bucks and a doe. So this year's kidding season ends with 3 buck and 3 does unless you count my bottle babies then it's 5 bucks and 4 does not to bad!


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I'm in love with all of them!



Latestarter said:


> Awesome! So the final tally was 3 bucks and one doe? Great job on the assist!


Thanks! And yep! I'm gonna be keeping 1 buck and the doe and selling the other 2 bucks


----------



## Latestarter (May 2, 2016)

If his mouth is cold, you might want to warm him up before you feed him... If he isn't warm when he eats, you could run into serious digestive problems...


----------



## SandDherds (May 2, 2016)

Okay so his mouth is warm now so I'm alittle less worried he just had to warm up a bit.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 2, 2016)

Congrats! Beautiful kids!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 2, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 3, 2016)

Beautiful kids!!! Way to go on the assist mama!  Can't wait for more pictures of these cuties!


----------

